# Anthony Johnson = future WW champion!



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

that dude is a monster and he has great hands. maybe african americans are taking over the UFC


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i noticed he did the sokoudjou gorilla chest shit after he won haha


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Sokky's BACCK!


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

flourhead said:


> maybe african americans are taking over the UFC


It was only a matter of time, man. Just look at almost all the other sports =P


----------



## fighter194 (Dec 7, 2006)

Lets not get carried away, before this fight he barley beat a nobody. He looks like he has power, and a decent striker at 170 is needed, but we'll have to see his cardio/chin/ground game tested before we start calling him the future champ.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

flourhead said:


> that dude is a monster and he has great hands. *maybe african americans are taking over the UFC*


God damn, are people gonna say that every time a black guy wins a fight? Its like some of you people have never seen an african american win a fight before these last two events.

Saying hes a future champ is really premature btw considering he only has one win over a nobody. He has potential because it was an impressive KO but lets not get carried away.


----------



## Demigorgon (Dec 28, 2006)

asskicker said:


> God damn, are people gonna say that every time a black guy wins a fight? Its like some of you people have never seen an african american win a fight before these last two events.
> 
> Saying hes a future champ is really premature btw considering he only has one win over a nobody. He has potential because it was an impressive KO but lets not get carried away.



QFT .


----------



## fighter194 (Dec 7, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Saying hes a future champ is really premature btw considering he only has one win over a nobody. He has potential because it was an impressive KO but lets not get carried away.


Great minds think alike I suppose.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

taiwnezboi said:


> It was only a matter of time, man. Just look at almost all the other sports =P


That’s funny I can only think of a few sports (basketball, football and track & field) where blacks are the majority. Most other sports are fairly evenly distributed among various nationalities and races.
Why is this stupid race crap always played out when a black guy does well in a sport? Do you EVER hear people say a black man has never even participated in the Tour de France or done well in the Iron man, or F1 or ANY world cup skiing event (Alpine or Nordic) or swimming or gymnastics or hockey or diving or strong man competitions, etc (I could go on all day).

Who gives a **** what “color” a fighter is???


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Ummm, i think its a little early to even suggest that he could become a WW champion.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> That’s funny I can only think of a few sports (basketball, football and track & field) where blacks are the majority. Most other sports are fairly evenly distributed among various nationalities and races.
> Why is this stupid race crap always played out when a black guy does well in a sport? Do you EVER hear people say a black man has never even participated in the Tour de France or done well in the Iron man, or F1 or ANY world cup skiing event (Alpine or Nordic) or swimming or gymnastics or hockey or diving or strong man competitions, etc (I could go on all day).
> 
> Who gives a **** what “color” a fighter is???



agreed, catagorizing an athlete based on the color of his skin is racist, PERIOD.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yo all i got to say about is that him Spiking his mouth piece was one of the greatest things i've ever seen in the octagon


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Not be racist, because i am *NOT*. But i would be extremely saddened if African Americans took over MMA as well, a lot like other sports. I want lots of different races to succeed and be in the Mix...


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

This is like trying to predict the weather on a day a year from now.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

flourhead said:


> that dude is a monster and he has great hands. maybe african americans are taking over the UFC


GSP will walk through him, aswll as hughes and penn


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

He would be a great match up for Diego....:fight02: 

He beats him, then you may have something get excited about...


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

taiwnezboi said:


> It was only a matter of time, man. Just look at almost all the other sports =P


won't happen, its not like there hasn't been black fighters already so whats different now


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Possibly one of the dumbest statements I've ever read (as a thread title). You see this guy fight one time, and he knocks out a no-name and all of the sudden he is the future WW champion, are you mentally unsound? It appears that way.

Anyways, yah it was a nice knockout, reiner was sticking his head out like he wanted to be punched in the face, and johnson realized that. I look forward to seeing him again, but future WW champ after one fight? Please...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I know they already started fliming so he can't be but i think that TUF 6 would have been great for this guy.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> That’s funny I can only think of a few sports (basketball, football and *track & field*) where blacks are the majority. Most other sports are fairly evenly distributed among various nationalities and races.
> Why is this stupid race crap always played out when a black guy does well in a sport? Do you EVER hear people say a black man has never even participated in the Tour de France or done well in the Iron man, or F1 or ANY world cup skiing event (Alpine or Nordic) or swimming or gymnastics or hockey or diving or strong man competitions, etc (I could go on all day).
> 
> Who gives a **** what “color” a fighter is???


That's the key one. They're just naturally more athletic.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

silvawand said:


> Possibly one of the dumbest statements I've ever read (as a thread title). You see this guy fight one time, and he knocks out a no-name and all of the sudden he is the future WW champion, are you mentally unsound? It appears that way.
> 
> Anyways, yah it was a nice knockout, reiner was sticking his head out like he wanted to be punched in the face, and johnson realized that. I look forward to seeing him again, but future WW champ after one fight? Please...


good post


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

gwabblesore said:


> That's the key one. They're just naturally more athletic.


They are? If so then please explain the following…

World’s strongest man competition
Tour de France
World cup soccer
Formula 1
Grand Prix superbikes
Supercross
World cup Alpine skiing
World cup Nordic skiing
Volleyball
Gymnastics
Swimming (any distance or style) 
Diving
ANY extreme sport
Hockey
Speed Skating
Surfing
Skateboarding
Triathlons (any distance)
Rock climbing
I could go on if you like..

Believe it or not there is a world outside the 4 sport North America bubble and some of those sports are FAR more difficult than football, baseball, basketball or hockey. Do some blacks excel at sports that involve running and jumping? Sure but that only covers a small percentage of just a few sports and even then they are not always the best.

Definition of racism…

“The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others.”


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

rugby as well, I hate when people say their more athletic based on american sports.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> They are? If so then please explain the following…
> 
> World’s strongest man competition
> Tour de France
> ...



Believe it or not you talking like an elitist prick doesn't make you right :thumbsup: 

The basis of athleticism is in running (this particular statement is my opinion and arguable). Black people are faster (this one is not arguable). 

No that doesnt make me a racist any more than me saying men are faster than women would make me a sexist.

Genetically the races are different and that's just the way it is.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

i'm racist for praising black people on their athletic talent? STFU ****. why arent black people excelling in those other dumbass sports you speak of? wheres all the fuckin money at? i didnt know you had to be an athlete to drive a ******* car anyways. the worlds strongest man doesnt compete in those ******* dumbass competitions anyways. he is a bodybuilder and his name is ronnie coleman. and yes he is black.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> They are? If so then please explain the following…
> 
> World’s strongest man competition
> Tour de France
> ...


What is ur point again???????
For the thread starter dumb topic u get neg rep :bye02:


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

flourhead said:


> i'm racist for praising black people on their athletic talent? STFU ****. why arent black people excelling in those other dumbass sports you speak of? wheres all the fuckin money at? i didnt know you had to be an athlete to drive a ******* car anyways. the worlds strongest man doesnt compete in those ******* dumbass competitions anyways. he is a bodybuilder and his name is ronnie coleman. and yes he is black.


Man....what in god's name are you talking about? It sounded like a ten year old trying to put together some sort of paragraph with a lot of profanity, it was...interesting....confusing.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

flourhead said:


> i'm racist for praising black people on their athletic talent? STFU ****. why arent black people excelling in those other dumbass sports you speak of? wheres all the fuckin money at? i didnt know you had to be an athlete to drive a ******* car anyways. the worlds strongest man doesnt compete in those ******* dumbass competitions anyways. he is a bodybuilder and his name is ronnie coleman. and yes he is black.


You can make fun of his post, but he's basically just saying that the great African American athletes are in the sports with the most money. I have to agree. I'm pretty sure LeBron makes way more money than NASCAR drivers, though I could be wrong.

As the UFC gets more mainstream and the payoffs get bigger, you can expect to see talented African American athletes migrate to the sport. My guess is that they will excel.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

gwabblesore said:


> Believe it or not you talking like an elitist prick doesn't make you right :thumbsup:
> 
> The basis of athleticism is in running (this particular statement is my opinion and arguable). Black people are faster (this one is not arguable).
> 
> ...


I’m elitist because I point out how retarded your dialectic logic is? 
Running = athleticism???

Your inferiority complex is showing.


----------



## fighter194 (Dec 7, 2006)

Look at melvin guillard, the guys a good striker with alot of power and one of the most athletic guys in the LW division, yet he was stumbled by a jab that stevenson hit him with. No matter how skilled these ahtletes are, it doesnt affect there ability to take a punch.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> What is ur point again???????
> For the thread starter dumb topic u get neg rep :bye02:


1)	my point is that being black does not mean you will excel at all sports.
2)	I didn’t start this thread.
3)	Neg rep me all you want, ban me I don’t give a **** you see un like you I have a life; you would be doing me a favor.


----------



## RKiller (May 17, 2007)

I hope Johnson does well it looked like he had good strikes. Someone already said it but the guy he fought had his chin stuck way out so no suprise he got KO.Why are so many people being all "black people are more athletic" or "they are gonna take over the UFC"? Stop being racist and just concentrate on the fight itself. All races are pretty equal genetically, after all didn't we all come from the same monkeys?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The fight was way too short to really gather much from it, aside from the fact Johnson has a good striking game. 

Reiner has yet to win in the UFC (if I remember correctly), he ran at Johnson thinking he was a free pass to victory and deserved to get KO'd because he stuck his chin way out there.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (May 30, 2007)

Lets see him fight someone good first before we start saying hes champ material. At welterweight he will never be champ I guarantee it.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Believe it or not you talking like an elitist prick doesn't make you right :thumbsup:
> 
> The basis of athleticism is in running (this particular statement is my opinion and arguable). Black people are faster (this one is not arguable).
> 
> ...


this is crap, i'm faster then alot of my black friends, and some are faster then me. LOL the basis for athleticism is running!? WTF. Thats just a ******* excuse fat white people give when a black person is more athletic then they are. Yea genetics play a part but I'm willing to bet for every black guy you find as "athletic" i can find a person of any race thats equal to or greater. 

Just look at the worlds strongest man, tour de france or swimming, are you telling me those people aren't athletic?? If black people are "faster" then why the **** can't they be faster while swimming or biking?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

dvddanny said:


> this is crap, i'm faster then alot of my black friends, and some are faster then me. LOL the basis for athleticism is running!? WTF. Thats just a ******* excuse fat white people give when a black person is more athletic then they are. Yea genetics play a part but I'm willing to bet for every black guy you find as "athletic" i can find a person of any race thats equal to or greater.
> 
> Just look at the worlds strongest man, tour de france or swimming, are you telling me those people aren't athletic?? If black people are "faster" then why the **** can't they be faster while swimming or biking?


I remember reading in a newspaper not so long ago that black people have extra muscles in their buttocks and legs that make them genetically more mobile than white athletes. 

A good example of this in the fact that a white athlete hasn't held the 100m sprint world record in... well.. decades.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> They are? If so then please explain the following…
> 
> World’s strongest man competition
> Tour de France
> ...



good points, there are many other sports other than basketball, baseball, hockey, and football. 

The only thing that i have to say is that out of the sports that you listed, none of them are as big as the 4 main sports in America. And supercross, formula 1, and grand prix superbikes basically dont require any athletic ability. So i dont consider them athletes.

you also listed rock climbing, lol but i dont think any race would like to have their athletes dominate in that. I think most people couldnt care less about rock climbing.


----------



## sleeptones (Feb 4, 2007)

flourhead said:


> that dude is a monster and he has great hands. maybe african americans are taking over the UFC



no 


meow


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

A 13 second knockout doesn't give me a reason to think he can be cham just yet. Maybe we'll see more of him in his next fight. I think though he will be a contender and bring some more competition to the WW division.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> I’m elitist because I point out how retarded your dialectic logic is?
> Running = athleticism???
> 
> *Your inferiority complex is showing*.



Your unoriginal joke is showing :laugh: 

Haha speed's the most basic part of athleticism IMO


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

dvddanny said:


> this is crap, i'm faster then alot of my black friends, and some are faster then me. LOL the basis for athleticism is running!? WTF. Thats just a ******* excuse fat white people give when a black person is more athletic then they are. Yea genetics play a part but I'm willing to bet for every black guy you find as "athletic" i can find a person of any race thats equal to or greater.
> 
> Just look at the worlds strongest man, tour de france or swimming, are you telling me those people aren't athletic?? If black people are "faster" then why the **** can't they be faster while swimming or biking?


Black people are faster. Look at olympic statistics. As for tour de france and swimming idk, maybe white people are better at those things, or maybe black people just havent gotten into them. But the top 8 sprinters in the world will be mostly black for a long long long time.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

gwabblesore said:


> Black people are faster. Look at olympic statistics. As for tour de france and swimming idk, maybe white people are better at those things, or maybe black people just havent gotten into them. But the top 8 sprinters in the world will be mostly black for a long long long time.


Your right, i have never seen a white person win the 100 m race in my life.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Black people are faster. Look at olympic statistics. As for tour de france and swimming idk, maybe white people are better at those things, or maybe black people just havent gotten into them. But the top 8 sprinters in the world will be mostly black for a long long long time.


omg how was i sooo blind, maybe those black people that i beat at 100m back in high school weren't black. NO, black people are not faster, the fastest person in the world might be black but thats it, saying black people are faster is racist and wrong.

ANYONE who WINS any athletic competition is because they worked their a** off and trained harder then anyone one of us can imagine, PERIOD. Do you think any of those people, any race, would even come close to what they did without training? Saying it's race is purely a statement from a person trying to find an excuse for why a certain person is more athletic, and because they don't want to believe that maybe that person just works harder.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

esv said:


> Your right, i have never seen a white person win the 100 m race in my life.


lol, props man. :thumbsup: if he's right then neither have i, but i swear i won some races back in high school, damn must have dreamt it. So i guess i can throw away all my medals too.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

dvddanny said:


> omg how was i sooo blind, maybe those black people that i beat at 100m back in high school weren't black. NO, black people are not faster, the fastest person in the world might be black but thats it, saying black people are faster is racist and wrong.
> 
> ANYONE who WINS any athletic competition is because they worked their a** off and trained harder then anyone one of us can imagine, PERIOD. Do you think any of those people, any race, would even come close to what they did without training? Saying it's race is purely a statement from a person trying to find an excuse for why a certain person is more athletic, and because they don't want to believe that maybe that person just works harder.



Dude come on. Look at STATISTICS. Im not racist. Black people are genetically faster. I promise.

And no haha Im not trying to make an excuse for anything I dont know what youre talkin about there :confused03:


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> 1)	my point is that being black does not mean you will excel at all sports.
> 2)	I didn’t start this thread.
> 3)	Neg rep me all you want, ban me I don’t give a **** you see un like you I have a life; you would be doing me a favor.


I didnt Neg u I neged flourhead


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

gwabblesore - and everyone else in this thread...for that matter,

Clean up the thread, or it's getting closed.

We're talking about an MMA fighter here, not the Black race, human genetics, Olympians...c'mon. Stay on topic.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Dude come on. Look at STATISTICS. Im not racist. Black people are genetically faster. I promise.
> 
> And no haha Im not trying to make an excuse for anything I dont know what youre talkin about there :confused03:


and i'm saying no their not, i am pretty confident i am not black, and i have beaten people that i'm fairly certain were at the 100m. Genetically i should have been smoked and point of fact was i wan't. 
And anybody who ever beat me of any ethicity did so because they worked harder and wanted it more, NOT because they were black.

Stuff like this is what prolongs racism, no body wants to just say, hey that guys a great athlete. it's all got to be, "hey that guys a great because he's black"


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

its way to early to say hes a future champ...im not even sure he can become a contender with the talent at the WW division


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

gimme a break...he beat Chad Reiner.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> gwabblesore - and everyone else in this thread...for that matter,
> 
> Clean up the thread, or it's getting closed.
> 
> We're talking about an MMA fighter here, not the Black race, human genetics, Olympians...c'mon. Stay on topic.


Why would you single me out there? But yeah I got you.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

dvddanny said:


> and i'm saying no their not, i am pretty confident i am not black, and i have beaten people that i'm fairly certain were at the 100m. Genetically i should have been smoked and point of fact was i wan't.
> And anybody who ever beat me of any ethicity did so because they worked harder and wanted it more, NOT because they were black.
> 
> Stuff like this is what prolongs racism, no body wants to just say, hey that guys a great athlete. it's all got to be, "hey that guys a great because he's black"


All I was saying is that black guys are generally faster. Which is true. We're not allowed to talk about this anymore though.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

With the talent the WW division has right now, i dont see anthony johnson even being a contender, let alone a champ.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Johnson's got a lot more to prove before I see him as a really legit contender


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

LOL I got a bunch of neg rep for posting this almost two years ago. What do y'all think now?


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

flourhead said:


> LOL I got a bunch of neg rep for posting this almost two years ago. What do y'all think now?


As long as GSP is fighting at WW in the UFC, I would say that it is unlikely that Johnson would be champ. I do like Johnson and he is a good fighter but definetly not an elite WW.


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

ESPADA9 said:


> They are? If so then please explain the following…
> 
> World’s strongest man competition
> Tour de France
> ...


who cares it doesnt matter what color you are


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Great idea resurrecting this thread alot of good will come out of this:confused03:

It would be one thing if AJ was in title contention, but thats not the case at all.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

I just wanna see Michael Jackson compete in the 100m high hurdles.

"It don't matter if you're black or white."


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think he has definite future champ potential. I Dont think in the near future, after be knocks Browns head off, I would like to see him fight a Mike Swick, Karo or Kampmann. After that I still think he would need 2-3 fights before a shot seeing how the division is so stacked.


----------



## Rupert (Apr 26, 2009)

Anthony Johnson is a good fighter, but I think he's a bit overrated right now. I don't see him beating Matt Brown.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

he is overrated. just wait and see...


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

flourhead said:


> the worlds strongest man doesnt compete in those ******* dumbass competitions anyways. he is a bodybuilder and his name is ronnie coleman. and yes he is black.


No hes a body builder and not the worlds strongest man you idiot and I would probably say Savickas is the worlds strongest man. Also Anthony Johnson isn't champion quality hes a decent stand up fighter but i havent seen a well-rounded game from him. Also this black people are the best is a load of bs its based on the individual if a black person is a decent fighter dont class him being good on his colour but on his training and what he puts into the sport. So yeah it is racist to say that sort of S**T.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

asskicker said:


> God damn, are people gonna say that every time a black guy wins a fight? Its like some of *you people* have never seen an african american win a fight before these last two events.
> 
> Saying hes a future champ is really premature btw considering he only has one win over a nobody. He has potential because it was an impressive KO but lets not get carried away.












*What do you mean "you people"?!?!?!?!!?*


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

He'll beat Mike Brown


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Hett said:


> He'll beat Mike Brown


I think so too if your talking about matt brown


----------



## Flukypuncher (Aug 2, 2008)

Hett said:


> He'll beat Mike Brown


I hope they never fight . Come on ,a WW against a FW ...:confused02:
PS : I just watched some of his fights this dude is a beast he would dwarf GSP and he seems to have some wrestling .


----------



## Rupert (Apr 26, 2009)

Hett said:


> He'll beat Mike Brown


I actually think Mike Brown would beat him too.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

chuck fan (russ) said:


> No hes a body builder and not the worlds strongest man you idiot and I would probably say Savickas is the worlds strongest man. Also Anthony Johnson isn't champion quality hes a decent stand up fighter but i havent seen a well-rounded game from him. Also this black people are the best is a load of bs its based on the individual if a black person is a decent fighter dont class him being good on his colour but on his training and what he puts into the sport. So yeah it is racist to say that sort of S**T.


lol why are you ripping me on something i said two years ago? the topic is whether or not anthony johnson will be a future champion


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

As someone who knew Anthony a little bit (not well, but I had talked to him online and seen his fights) before he fought in the UFC, I have to say that I see this guy as a legit contender in six or seven years, but not soon.

He's only two years younger than Georges, so it depends a lot on how dominant Georges is at 170, but I do think there are a few reasons why Anthony, in a few years, could pose a threat to GSP, or whoever happens to be the champion at the time.

The first is that he's enormous. I've seen a lot of really big, strong welterweights. I've trained with a few, I've hung out with a bunch. Anthony Johnson is one of the few guys who physically dwarfs me.

Admittedly, I'm not a big guy. I'm 5'8 on a good day. B.J. and I are about the same height. Koscheck and Georges St. Pierre are a little taller and a good deal thicker than I am. Fitch is a good deal taller.

Anthony looks like a lightheavyweight. I've seen him listed at 6'2, but I think that number is low. He's a huge dude.

Size isn't everything, though, and Anthony's technical skills, in my opinion, still need a lot of work.

I don't think he's where he needs to be with respect to his groundgame, and I think he needs to work on his wrestling and submission skills before he really starts to become legit at 170 pounds, given how many wrestlers are at the top of the division.

That said, this is a guy who is definitely expanding his knowledge of striking constantly, and if he can apply that to the ground game as well, then he'll be really dangerous.

Johnson's only real loss, to Clementi, definitely showed a weakness in his game, but we've also gotten a really good feel for his strengths, I think.

This is an explosive striker with some good technical ability, and that's dangerous to anyone, as long as he can keep the fight on the feet and work his game.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

To bad there are a couple of prospects better then him IMO.
Hazelett, Saunders, Dong Hyun Kim and maybe Zenko


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

He's definitely got natural shine, but I think he needs polished quite a bit before he can fight for the title. 2 yrs from now he'll be a contender.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Anthony Johnson is legit...*

...Anthony Johnson is a beast. This dude is going to make some serious noise in the WW Division. He has very good striking, great conditioning, good TTD and he has very quick hands with a long reach. He reminds me of a lot of Mike Swick, and that would be a killer match-up. 
...There are some tough dudes in the division he'll have to defeat before he becomes a title contender. I'll just have to see more of him in action. If he starts walking through the division and beats a couple of top names, no doubt Joe Silva will give him a title shot. We'll just have to see.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I agree with luv 2 ht u, in 2 years I see him as a contender, hell I see him holding the title in 2 years. Right now if he trains and continually gets better, he's on his way to being a legend.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

We've known this since the Tommy Speer fight.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

flourhead said:


> LOL I got a bunch of neg rep for posting this almost two years ago. What do y'all think now?


I think you bumped a two-year-old thread.

Good job.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

esv said:


> good points, there are many other sports other than basketball, baseball, hockey, and football.
> 
> The only thing that i have to say is that out of the sports that you listed, none of them are as big as the 4 main sports in America. And supercross, formula 1, and grand prix superbikes basically dont require any athletic ability. So i dont consider them athletes.
> 
> you also listed rock climbing, lol but i dont think any race would like to have their athletes dominate in that. I think most people couldnt care less about rock climbing.



Interesting topic, with race affecting sports ability.
African Americans are have an extra muscle that allows greater mobility and power, (as Fedor>all) said. You see this demonstrated so clearly in olympic sprinting and most track and field events.

However this does not mean they will excel at all sports. Certainly they may dominate the main sports in America, but the main sports in America do not exactly reflect the main sports worldwide.

The other point I am going to make is that there is a reason these sports are popular in America and that is because your population excels at them.
The same as any other country, the English have football (soccer) South Africa has Rugby, Australia has Cricket and AFL. All sports where the country has reasonable success at them.

Certainly African Americans excel at some sports but not at others. But with legs being such a big factor in MMA, its not hard to see why they do so well.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Mjr180 said:


> Interesting topic, with race affecting sports ability.
> African Americans are have an extra muscle that allows greater mobility and power, (as Fedor>all) said. You see this demonstrated so clearly in olympic sprinting and most track and field events.
> 
> However this does not mean they will excel at all sports. Certainly they may dominate the main sports in America, but the main sports in America do not exactly reflect the main sports worldwide.
> ...


Hold up, did mmaforum because a time machine and taken us back to the 19th century? Extra muscle? English being great at football?


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Well to be fair, English are not really great at anything,
Football is number 1 sport, Yet you guys are not really good at that these days.

You invent cricket, but the side is laughable and has been for years.

England is an exception.


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

Mjr180 said:


> Well to be fair, English are not really great at anything,
> Football is number 1 sport, Yet you guys are not really good at that these days.
> 
> You invent cricket, but the side is laughable and has been for years.
> ...


We are decent at football as we have good players but find it hard to get them to work as a team and Americans arent exactly great at it *scratches head thinking of any american football (soccer) player*. Dont start the whole England doesn't measure up to your patriotic american bs because England is far more educated than your country. Also if you think about it if England was the same size as America don't you think we would also have a better chance at having top athletes. You what you what you what you what.... come on!


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

taiwnezboi said:


> It was only a matter of time, man. Just look at almost all the other sports =P


True for track and field events.

Not for swimming, skiing, and basically anything involving cold climates or water. I've always found that interesting.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Hah, I'm Aussie dude, it was a friendly jibe,

We are just a little bit smaller than you :O, but we finished near you in the world cup from memory at a sport that our country doesn't care for. 

Cricket speaks for itself


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

chuck fan (russ) said:


> We are decent at football as we have good players but find it hard to get them to work as a team and Americans arent exactly great at it *scratches head thinking of any american football (soccer) player*. Dont start the whole England doesn't measure up to your patriotic american bs because England is far more educated than your country. Also if you think about it if England was the same size as America don't you think we would also have a better chance at having top athletes. You what you what you what you what.... come on!


Well the U.S did out perform England/UK in the early olympics when it was ruling damn near half the world.



Village Peasant said:


> True for track and field events.
> 
> Not for swimming, skiing, and basically anything involving cold climates or water. I've always found that interesting.


Disposable income can account for a lot.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> I agree with luv 2 ht u, in 2 years I see him as a contender, hell I see him holding the title in 2 years. Right now if he trains and continually gets better, he's on his way to being a legend.


So in two years he is going to be better than GSP is now? This is also assuming that GSP doesn't improve at all in the next two years (I'm going to go out on a limb and say that is unlikely).

I'm not bashing Johnson, I think he will be a top 10 WW but WW is a lousy division to be in right now. You're basically fighting for 2nd place since GSP is young, insanely well rounded, and worst of all has shown a strong desire and willingness to keep trying to improve and learn. 

I have a very hard time imagining him losing the belt for any length of time. He isn't invincible, he may lose to Alves for all we know but I expect him to get the belt back pretty quick even if he does.


----------

